# Expanded Sword Art Sections!



## Bob Hubbard (May 28, 2007)

We have added sub forums for the discussion of several specific sword topics.

Currently, there are areas for the polite and professional discussion of the Japanese and Chinese sword arts. We will be adding a few additional sections during the coming week.


----------

